# Escambia River 21 March--On Fire!!!



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Had the day off, headed to Escambia to hit my favorite holes. Got up late, didn't hit the water til 9 A.M. Caught at least 30 Bass, 1 Slot Red, and 2 Gar. Broke my damn Carrot Stix in three pieces--my favorite rod, first rod I've ever broke. Locked into a giant Gar and he wouldn't come up, but when he finally did, he did alot of head thrashing and the rod snapped, then the ine snapped. 

All Bass caught on Terminator Spinnerbait and Senkos. I went through two bags of Senkos. Caught 4 in the same spot. Grass is growing fast in that place. They were so hungry, I missed some and through right back in and they hit it again. They would not take a crankbait or craw. Water temps ranged from 57 to 63, wind was up most of the day, last fish caught at 4:03 P.M. Lots of fun, all thrown back to catch another day. Here's a few pics. Couldn't take too many, action was too hot...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Nice pics, thanks for the report.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hell yeah, it's that time. I was just curious about your carrot stick...they make them for spinning reels? I've only seen baitcasting ones......


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Sweet , Sounds like a good day!!!!!!!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Breaking is what a carrot stick does best!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang now that's a good day! Good job man! Sorry about your stick though!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> Hell yeah, it's that time. I was just curious about your carrot stick...they make them for spinning reels? I've only seen baitcasting ones......


Oh yeah, they make spinning as well--I've got three more. Sending this one back to get a replacement.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome day! I need one of those trips it's been awhile for me...


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

yep ! they hungry huh ? nice haul bro ! let us know how the replacement process goes.

basnbud


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I used to own 1 $150 rod, it broke swinging a 1/2 pound walleye less than a foot onto the bank. I have cheaper blank through berkely amp rods that have never given me any issues after years of use. Go big on the reels but save your money on the rods unless specialized or custom.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

startzc said:


> I used to own 1 $150 rod, it broke swinging a 1/2 pound walleye less than a foot onto the bank. I have cheaper blank through berkely amp rods that have never given me any issues after years of use. Go big on the reels but save your money on the rods unless specialized or custom.


 Nah, 

I can't skimp on rods or reels. I used to when I first started fishing and I blew through a bunch of cheap crap. Now a days I try to buy crap that has a good warranty and send it back if it breaks. Sent the carrot stix back today. Cost for replacement is $39, not too bad for a rod that's 4 years old and had chips and dings in it. Had to replace it, it was my favorite rod.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Those senko's work good, but they sure don't last long! Seem to tear up faster than any other softbait I've used.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the report & pics!
bummer on your carrot stix, but at least they're willing to offer replacement for a nominal charge.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Carrot Stix quality has significantly dropped off. This was the reason that Boyd Duckett is no longer with them. He had a problem putting his name on a product that was not what it is supposed to be.

This is why he is now doing the Boyd Duckett rods. He has control over quality. And I must say the rods he is making now are top notch. I personally will not spend my money on the carrot stix being made today. I only speak for myself, I am not trying to offend or downplay anyones equipment or opinion.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

timeflies said:


> Breaking is what a carrot stick does best!


Close to a 50% return ratio due to breakage.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

hit the river yesterday, the high pressure had em all but shut down. managed to catch six small bass, a crappie, a hand size bluegill, and a 19inch flounder. got the flounder on the back side of the rr trussle on mulat. boy that was a hell of a ride back across the bay in twenty mph wind ! pucker factor was high !

basnbud


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

basnbud said:


> hit the river yesterday, the high pressure had em all but shut down. managed to catch six small bass, a crappie, a hand size bluegill, and a 19inch flounder. got the flounder on the back side of the rr trussle on mulat. boy that was a hell of a ride back across the bay in twenty mph wind ! pucker factor was high !
> 
> basnbud



Glad I stayed home yesterday. I would have been pissed after having a banner day last week.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I was.... and my back is killin me


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BnB: I ordered a new Abu Garcia Volatile rod from Bass Pro in Destin. It's enroute. 8' heavy. Rod came out this Winter and not on the shelves just yet around here. When I see you again I'll let you try it on for size.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

DE.....sounds good. always lookin for good equipment !


----------

